# specfix.co.uk for specs repair?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Has anyone used http://www.specfix.co.uk/services/ for specs repair? Any comments?

I suspect most opticians probably use a similar service.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Be good to know if someone has used this service as the quoted prices seem very reasonable. I have spent the past ten weeks hawking a pair of glasses around Goa trying to get someone to drill out and replace a screw due to the UK High Street opticians not being interested. It was all to no avail and I still have an expensive pair of specs in two halves  
Sounds like these people might be able to help.
Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, I'll be the guinea pig Terry! 

Haven't been able to find any reviews on the web, but the glasses are pretty useless with only one leg. 

I'll report back when it's done.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

...if you can see to type!!

I will watch with interest...good luck.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We're in Spain and I'm glad I took the advice to have a spare pair - especially as I'm the only driver!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

JWW said:


> We're in Spain and I'm glad I took the advice to have a spare pair - especially as I'm the only driver!


Methinks it's a legal requirement to carry a spare set of glasses (but only if you wear glasses that is :roll:


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Spec repairs*

I have recently used these guys.....
http://www.alphaomega-glasses-repair.co.uk/contact.html
to repair Titanium rimless style glasses. Specsavers said they were unrepairable but parts might be replaced. They then claimed the parts were no longer available!
A few minutes on the web and I found this company. The repairs were done and returned within 5 days for less than £40. I expect other repairs to be cheaper!
TonyP


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Specfix quote £19.99 for a titanium repair, tho whether that would cover what you had done, Frantone, I don't know.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I sent my glasses from Spain just before we were flying home for a week or so. They were back at son's house in a week. 

So I'm very impressed with the turnaround. 

My glasses are green and the solder repair is in bog-standard gold colour, which is noticeable if you look, but not very. 

The repaired leg sits much higher than it used to. I recognise that without me being there in person they weren't going to get it spot on; but they'd have been closer if the two legs had been made parallel. 

I emailed the company with my concerns and got a nice reply explaining they couldn't stock all the colours of specs, and that other repairers would be the same, which I accept is probably true. 

Regarding the out-of-sync legs, he said they should have been parallel and if I return them they'll fix. 

However, as someone pointed out, I do need them as backup in Spain, and there's also the fact that I'd have to pay postage again. 

I've emailed to say this, and waiting for a response.


----------

